
Ask HN: Have drones made infantry obsolete? - hoodoof
Imagine 1,000 drones flying at an equivalent number of infantry, each drone with a mounted gun.<p>Or small numbers of armed drones flying into buildings containing known enemies.<p>Seems infantry is at a distinct disadvantage, to the point of no longer being even relevant for actual combat situations.<p>What do you think?
======
anderspetersson
You can not win war without winning the people over to your side. You can not
win people over to your side using drones. Soldiers are more than just a
device able to handle a weapon.

------
a_lifters_life
I'd think they can supplement them, but not overtake them.

